# Drawing attempt (through all technicalities its a cockatiel picture :P)



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I attempted drawing Sam with oil pastels...heh this is what happened



A tad out of proportion xD


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice  Good job. I like the feet


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

A lot better than I could do!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Better than mine!! And the feet are incredible 

Sam probably likes looking like a "big man" :lol:


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's lovely! I'd love to see more


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's 100 times better than mine


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job on it! Fantastic color and I love those feet too! :lol:
Drawing with oil pastels is sooo hard for me  I feel like I'm drawing with lipstick! But you did great! ^.^ 
Pencils are more my medium.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Drawing with oil pastels is sooo hard for me  I feel like I'm drawing with lipstick! But you did great! ^.^
> Pencils are more my medium.


Same here


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I was just wondering if I could have a try at anyone else's tiels, I'd love to try 

not sure how I'd do with a lutino but I'm willing to give it a go! Just put a picture here and I'll have ago when I have spare time

I realized that the picture looks even weirder because I took the photo at a weird angle I'll put another up :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If you want a lutino, I got your lutino right here

Up close and personal









or

Slightly further distance but full body


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You can have a go at this picture if you like ! Great job its better then I could do


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

>< Here's a quick draw of Jaid - Oil Pastel again - Lutino's are easier than I thought it seems, haven't started full body yet...drawing in the middle of the night hehehe


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Agh! So darn cuuute!

Here's my Maverick if you have time. c: He has lots of pics for refeence in this thread. ^^ http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=49681


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice! I like how you did the cheek patch  

Ok, now I'm tempted to draw a tiel again. I know I drew a macaw in my history notebook somewhere, but maybe I'll try a tiel again


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

And here is Chance!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Tisena said:


> And here is Chance!


That is fantastic ! Good work


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow the eye is extremely realistic!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Hehe thanks Im going to try Mav today


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy cow you guys are so talented. I can't draw. Really, I cannot. The best I can do is a real Micky Mouse one like the kinds that kindergarten kids can do so I'm not even going to try, and even if I do, I'd be too embarrassed to showcase it here (or anywhere for that matter). :blush:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Not too happy with these either so I attempted twice xD I think my personal fav oil pastel is Chance. but here is Maverick


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

They are great! Keep going and you'll only get better and better. 

You have a gift. 

Feel free to try my stinker. (Skiddles)


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

hehe >< I drew my first cockatiel errr 3days ago? hehe

I'll try your little stinker xP


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

:excited:Asfgkjkhh !!!!!!! Oh my gosh, CHUBBYYY CHEEEEEKS! X3 I love both of them, thank you!! ^^ Especially the sleepy Maverick one. I love how fluffy he gets and those chubby cheeks, you got him down great!

Looking at your first cockatiel and then seeing these others, you've really improved in such a short span of time. I'm impressed! :thumbu: If you ever need reference photos for practice, feel free to use any of Maverick's! ^^ I know what a pain it can be finding refs sometimes. XD Or if you need specific, ie close up eye, beak, feet, etc. just let me know! ^^ 
I need another excuse to take more pics! >8D Oops, did I say that out loud?...


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

another of Jaid!



mistake near the beak because I used the wrong stick to blend and got black on it


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

All of them are so good  Lots of practice and you will master it quickly !


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Annnnd Skiddles


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Annnnd Skiddles


WOW! That was quick.

I love it. She looks so cheeky. Thank you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Tisena said:


> another of Jaid!
> 
> 
> 
> mistake near the beak because I used the wrong stick to blend and got black on it


Wow! That's awesome! So you got the confidence to try the whole body?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I think so! I can give tails a try!


----------

